# Kudos to BA Miss. Employee



## PACMAN (Mar 4, 2010)

To the Mississauga Big Als Employee who had a customer say "will this fish be ok with my sunfish". Kudos to you for telling him that it was illegal to capture native species! (although I wish you went a little further and told him to put his hand in the pirahna tank )


----------



## Greg_o (Mar 4, 2010)

Good to hear. Last time I bought fish there to cycle a tank with I was told cycling was completely unnecassary.


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

PACMAN said:


> To the Mississauga Big Als Employee who had a customer say "will this fish be ok with my sunfish". Kudos to you for telling him that it was illegal to capture native species! (although I wish you went a little further and told him to put his hand in the pirahna tank )


Wait... why is it illegal to "capture" native species? Isn't that what _fishing licenses_ are for? Or are you only allowed to fish for non-native species??


----------



## PACMAN (Mar 4, 2010)

solarz said:


> Wait... why is it illegal to "capture" native species? Isn't that what _fishing licenses_ are for? Or are you only allowed to fish for non-native species??


you are not allowed to hold native species captive in aquariums as far as the law is concerned


----------



## SOUPNAZZI (Sep 24, 2010)

Fishing Lic gives you the right to catch fish with proper equipment ex: rod, reel, bait..ect for food/eating .. 

it doesn't give you the right to catch fish and keep them for captivity..
if the MNR ever finds out, everything gets seized, house et all..


----------



## NVES (Apr 21, 2010)

What about live wells in boats and all the fishing tournaments.


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

SOUPNAZZI said:


> Fishing Lic gives you the right to catch fish with proper equipment ex: rod, reel, bait..ect for food/eating ..
> 
> it doesn't give you the right to catch fish and keep them for captivity..
> if the MNR ever finds out, everything gets seized, house et all..


That doesn't make sense. So you're allowed to cook the fish you catch, but you're not allowed to keep them in an aquarium? What's the logic behind that?

How would they ever enforce that anyway? One could simply claim that they're in the aquarium to keep them alive until the right time to cook them.

Yeah, and I'm sure the government will seize your house because you're keeping a wild-caught fish as a pet....


----------



## SOUPNAZZI (Sep 24, 2010)

NVES said:


> What about live wells in boats and all the fishing tournaments.


Live wells in boats are used to hold bait fish and what you catch.
Boats have 2 live wells..
When live wells wern't around, people used a catch string that hangs off the boat and your catch would be in lake to keep the fresh.

It's legal to keep fish in the live well when fishing and transporting fish at home.

But keeping fish in captivity regardless if it's an aquarium or Live well from a boat is not legal


----------



## SOUPNAZZI (Sep 24, 2010)

solarz said:


> That doesn't make sense. So you're allowed to cook the fish you catch, but you're not allowed to keep them in an aquarium? What's the logic behind that?
> 
> How would they ever enforce that anyway? One could simply claim that they're in the aquarium to keep them alive until the right time to cook them.
> 
> Yeah, and I'm sure the government will seize your house because you're keeping a wild-caught fish as a pet....


I know it doesn't make sense, but this all comes from the horses mouth "MNR".
Contact the MNR and ask them, you will get your answer...


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

SOUPNAZZI said:


> Live wells in boats are used to hold bait fish and what you catch.
> Boats have 2 live wells..
> When live wells wern't around, people used a catch string that hangs off the boat and your catch would be in lake to keep the fresh.
> 
> ...


Far as I know, it's not legal to transport live fish in your livewell either.


----------



## SOUPNAZZI (Sep 24, 2010)

correct it's perfectly legal to hold fish in a live well.

But if you have your boat parked in the back yard and have it setup to keep native species alive, that's ilegal


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

This has been discussed...many times over.

Visit this thread: http://www.gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=15024


----------



## SOUPNAZZI (Sep 24, 2010)

Intereting, leanred something new

it's ilegal to transport live fish over land..

thanks for the link


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

Chris S said:


> This has been discussed...many times over.
> 
> Visit this thread: http://www.gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=15024


So the law is that you can't transport live fish over land without a permit. This looks like a law aimed toward keeping people from practicing commercial fishing without a permit, rather than keeping ordinary citizens (often kids) from keeping fish that they catch from rivers and streams.


----------



## vaporize (Apr 10, 2006)

How does Bass Pro Shop in Vaghuan having such a native fish display ??? & T&T


----------



## ryno1974 (Dec 6, 2009)

Greg_o said:


> Good to hear. Last time I bought fish there to cycle a tank with I was told cycling was completely unnecassary.


Maybe they should have said "there is no need to cycle a tank WITH A LIVE FISH"

fish less cycle - you should check it out.


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

vaporize said:


> How does Bass Pro Shop in Vaghuan having such a native fish display ??? & T&T


They likely have a permit, sort of in the same fashion that the zoo might =)


----------

